# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  I think it's time

## bethdoth

I always wondered when it would be time to stop doing cycles? Brief History: I have been on HRT for 8 years and have done maybe 2 cycles a year for the past 6 years (all tren except two deca ).

Well I think it's time to stop cycling. Last spring my tren cycle went bad and I ended up in the hospital having a difficult time breathing. So I waited and about 7.5 weeks ago started a deca (300mg a week) winny (50mg daily) cycle. Six weeks in and I had to abort. I was feeling like shit, BP off the chart (167/76 after a workout), fatigued and again breathing issues. I have only been off cycle and back to normal HRT (test cyp 70mg E3.5days) for 9 days and I am starting to feel better. Not sure what is causing the issues with fatigue and breathing, I did give a pint of blood as scheduled in the middle of it and that's when I started feeling worse.
Right now I am bigger than ever before, but bodyfat is to high (maybe water weight)? I guess I am going to have to dig deep and get motivated to do it the hard way, proper diet and workouts. I really do need to go lighter because my joints are hurting pretty bad too. I will be 59 in July, "see what you young 40's guys have to look forward to!!!  :Wink:  "
Pics from last week.

----------


## GearHeaded

breathing issues are simply from volumization of blood (not high hemo or rbc) and water retention.. very common. happens to most guys and your probably just a bit prone to it cause maybe you naturally carry a bit more water retention and blood volume anyhow.

try cycling with non volumizing compounds . Anavar or Primo for example.. you'll likely feel just fine.. just add 500mg of primo to your TRT. you probably won't feel any negative effects . and then stay away from volumizing drugs like Deca , Dbol , Adrol, Tren , EQ etc.

----------


## charger69

[QUOTE=bethdoth;7483467 week.[/QUOTE]

I am sure most of would like to have your build at your age! 
You look great brother!
Im not far behind.. in age. Working on getting your size. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

Take some time and evaluate. Make sure your health is in order via bloodwork. Then, add in compounds like GH advised.

And you look great!

----------


## Obs

> I always wondered when it would be time to stop doing cycles? Brief History: I have been on HRT for 8 years and have done maybe 2 cycles a year for the past 6 years (all tren except two deca ).
> 
> Well I think it's time to stop cycling. Last spring my tren cycle went bad and I ended up in the hospital having a difficult time breathing. So I waited and about 7.5 weeks ago started a deca (300mg a week) winny (50mg daily) cycle. Six weeks in and I had to abort. I was feeling like shit, BP off the chart (167/76 after a workout), fatigued and again breathing issues. I have only been off cycle and back to normal HRT (test cyp 70mg E3.5days) for 9 days and I am starting to feel better. Not sure what is causing the issues with fatigue and breathing, I did give a pint of blood as scheduled in the middle of it and that's when I started feeling worse.
> Right now I am bigger than ever before, but bodyfat is to high (maybe water weight)? I guess I am going to have to dig deep and get motivated to do it the hard way, proper diet and workouts. I really do need to go lighter because my joints are hurting pretty bad too. I will be 59 in July, "see what you young 40's guys have to look forward to!!!  "
> Pics from last week.


You look awesome man. 
Given your age you look phenomenal

----------


## bethdoth

Thanks guys! Been 3 weeks feeling better, but not 100%. Gonna give it another week or so for everything to clear and see how I feel. Then get labs done.

Ya right Charger! I think you are a bit bigger than I am and WAY leaner! I have always been impressed by your drive and motivation.

----------


## Cuz

This gives us young bucks hope. You’re carrying some serious mass there, im sure breathing would be difficult for anyone not just you. Size is Size, whether muscle or fat, albeit I actually think it takes more heart work and lung work to power us beasts than the obese people. Curious to see how your cholesterol levels look after 6 years of tren , if you dont mind post up your bw.

----------


## bethdoth

I had labs done in September. I will scan them and upload tomorrow if I remember. High but not off the chart to much. I want to say total was 219???
EDIT: Here are my last lab results. Keep in mind that I only did two cycles a year with plenty of break in between and stayed on HRT at 140mg a week. My first 5 years I only did low dose 200-300mg a week tren . Never went crazy until last spring (long story) but was up near 500mg a week (if memory serves me right).

----------


## Cuz

> I had labs done in September. I will scan them and upload tomorrow if I remember. High but not off the chart to much. I want to say total was 219???
> EDIT: Here are my last lab results. Keep in mind that I only did two cycles a year with plenty of break in between and stayed on HRT at 140mg a week. My first 5 years I only did low dose 200-300mg a week tren. Never went crazy until last spring (long story) but was up near 500mg a week (if memory serves me right).


Little high but not something id be super worried about, interesting thanks for posting. I have never got mine done while on a tren cycle i also keep mine fairly low 150-250 mg a week and usually only run anywhere between 4-5 week short bursts.

----------


## bethdoth

> Little high but not something id be super worried about, interesting thanks for posting. I have never got mine done while on a tren cycle i also keep mine fairly low 150-250 mg a week and usually only run anywhere between 4-5 week short bursts.


Sometimes less is better! I messed up last time I did tren . I feel my first vial was way under dosed and I kept increasing because I just wasn't seeing any change in strength, dryness, fullness etc .... Then when I switched to the next vial I stayed at the high dose. I think it was 400 or 450 a week, which is high for me. Well that vial was not under dosed and it was way to much for me.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Its time for u to enter the world of SARMs my friend. A good LGD cycle with quality stuff flanked with mk677 makes me think im on Dbol wo sides. 70% of the gains. At least.
No sides whatsoever, unless u have cholestrolparanoia. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## bethdoth

> Its time for u to enter the world of SARMs my friend. A good LGD cycle with quality stuff flanked with mk677 makes me think im on Dbol wo sides. 70% of the gains. At least.
> No sides whatsoever, unless u have cholestrolparanoia. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Ok I will bite! What would a SARM cycle that can make you look full and lean like Tren look like?

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Ok I will bite! What would a SARM cycle that can make you look full and lean like Tren look like?


Im not the only nonnative english speaking dude around here i guess, lol.
Sorry, just carriyng bad habbits from the parts of the forum where i roll.

Hm... Cant compare. But, a good LGD cycle, migth give u the gains of 400 mg test a week or 20 mg dianabol . Without any sides whatsoever, if on HRT. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

Bethdoth. I use them in conjunction with a cycle. 
MK for a bulk and LGD during a cut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Bethdoth. I use them in conjunction with a cycle. 
> MK for a bulk and LGD during a cut. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U shouldnt use LGD when roids hit. LGD is good, but stil, weak compared to 19 nors and testbased. There is so much space at the ARs, and u wont let weaker componds steal place from others. I know some highly educated members disagree on this one, but its my take now. And the anabolic doc states this fact in one of his youtube vids.
Im on LGD, tren e and test e now, but i will only do LGD the two first weeks and stop it when the anabolics are supposed to hit. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> U shouldnt use LGD when roids hit. LGD is good, but stil, weak compared to 19 nors and testbased. There is so much space at the ARs, and u wont let weaker componds steal place from others. I know some highly educated members disagree on this one, but its my take now. And the anabolic doc states this fact in one of his youtube vids.
> Im on LGD, tren e and test e now, but i will only do LGD the two first weeks and stop it when the anabolics are supposed to hit. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


I respectfully disagree. I feel that they compliment the cycle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The road

> I respectfully disagree. I feel that they compliment the cycle. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I disrespectfully disagree with him.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I disrespectfully disagree with him.


U dont even know what a SARM is, Obsi. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> U dont even know what a SARM is, Obsi. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Why do you keep calling him Obs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Why do you keep calling him Obs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eh... Seriously man? Its Obs. Just go to the Castle and read our last messages.

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## The road

> U dont even know what a SARM is, Obsi. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


I dont know who that is. 
I really don't know shit about sarms . 
Dylan Gemelli is a huge proponent of them and his head is wider than his chest so I stopped further research. 
I just like arguing with you.

----------


## The road

> Eh... Seriously man? Its Obs. Just go to the Castle and read our last messages.
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


He is obs-essed. 
I dont know what that guy did to him but there is obvious emotional scarring, Mr. Sil deals with, from him

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Ah.... Now he is schiesofren also. Dr Jekyll and mr Hyde. Damn Obs. U got more names than hole Norway soon.
Maybe he thinks he is Ronnie Coleman sometimes too, guys lol. Thats why he has a pretty loud personality.
Never think u are a girl, Obsi. Rihanna, Jannet Jackson, Billie Ellish??.. I dont know.. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Ah.... Now he is schiesofren also. Dr Jekyll and mr Hyde. Damn Obs. U got more names than hole Norway soon.
> Maybe he thinks he is Ronnie Coleman sometimes too, guys lol. Thats why he has a pretty loud personality.
> Never think u are a girl, Obsi. Rihanna, Jannet Jackson, Billie Ellish??.. I dont know.. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Sleep these delusions off my child. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## The road

> Sleep these delusions off my child. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would be billie english btw. She might be skinny and not my type but she is so dark and hot.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I would be billie english btw. She might be skinny and not my type but she is so dark and hot.


What.. Ur not dark and hot, Scatty. More brownish and cold like a winterturd. 

Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk

----------


## The road

> What.. Ur not dark and hot, Scatty. More brownish and cold like a winterturd. 
> 
> Sent fra min BLA-L29 via Tapatalk


Lmao

----------

